# 3 year old Appaloosa Colt



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice neck (stallions usually have nice necks) that ties into high withers. Shoulder is correct and the point of shoulder is correct. Angle from Point of Shoulder to elbow adequate. He has a short back that slopes up to a peak of croup that is higher than his withers. He is built down hill. 

He has adequate hind quarters and his hocks are a bit sickled and placed a little too high. His front leg is adequate but he is tied in at the knee. His pasterns are the correct length and he has enough hoof under him. He is very leggy. Some horses do not grow out of that. He may mature more through the body as he ages another year. Gelding him will probably help that some. 

Nice horse. Will make a very nice gelding.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Just looked at his pedigree. I see he has Impressive back there. What is his HYPP status? (asking for his health.. not for breeding as he will be gelded).


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice find. Good on you for getting him. I have no critique as I'm completely color blind when it comes to your guys! lol

Can't wait to see him in 6 months.....................


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

He is N/N on HYPP and PSSM


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

texasgal said:


> Nice find. Good on you for getting him. I have no critique as I'm completely color blind when it comes to your guys! lol
> 
> Can't wait to see him in 6 months.....................


Ha. This is what I get for boarding at an appaloosa breeding farm. I've become enamored with the spots. I can't wait to see him in 6 months either, although I'm sure he'll be covered in white winter hair, which always seems to be longer than any other winter hair. :|


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

His pedigree reads like Who's Who ...

Rock Star
Mighty Tim
Skipa Star (more than once)
Dreamfinder
Hayes Roman Cloud (more than once)

Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez... nice little find.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, He's bred very well.  If I showed, I'd totally let him keep his jewels and see if we could title him in anything. But I don't, and I don't need a stallion, so off they go. Snip snip snip.

<.< I got him for $750.00. When my friend (The lady who bred him, I board with her) got the call about the auction she asked if I wanted him and I jumped on it. Worse case scenario if I didn't like him, I'd resale. I like him though, he's got great personality when he's not distracted by the Mares.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

When I had an appaloosa years back (Champagne's Cocoa, T133155) I read up on the color thing. It seems that horses with the color pattern of this three year old are more likely to have off spring that are very very loud colored. 

Cocoa was a long legged 3 year old when I bought her.. first horse I broke out. She as butt high her whole life but had a nice short wide back. her head was a bit too large but she was not bad looking from the poll back. 

I taught her to jump and she was an absolutely phenomenal field hunter. NEVER stopped and "Gone Away!" and she was... but controllable.

In other disciplines she was a wing nut. I achieved full B pony clubber status on that horse.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, he's a fewspot.. so he is homozygous for color.... or more correctly homozygous for the lp gene


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes. From what I understand, Few Spots (His pattern) are 100% color (or characteristics) producers, or very near that. 

Once he's gelded we're going to see if he's quiet enough to break out ourselves (me and his breeder, she did his full sister.) If not, off to training over the winter he shall go!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Actually her name was spelled "CHAMPAYNE'S COCO"


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Got a video of Sammy's first time on the long line. He was a little distracted by the mare and foal beside the ring, but did very very well.

I can't wait to ride that canter (turn your sound down/off, i'm a little loud)








and another one that's a bit shaky


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I get a message saying "this video is private"


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I think I fixed it. And hopefully the music I put over it masked the yelling me and my friend were doing back and forth.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

He's so cute...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Then I guess if you are now a proud owner, is we need some pictures!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

My2Geldings said:


> Then I guess if you are now a proud owner, is we need some pictures!


Haha,
You've seen his picture thread! http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/shockability-234833/
I will hopefully get more this week. I'm scheduling his gelding for the 16th of this month. We were going to wait until September but the vet will only do 2 geldings in a day, so we're doing mine in August and my BO's 2 in September. I'm going to get him a party hat that says "Congratulations!"


----------

